# Haunt DVD's



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Who here has sumbitted pics or video this year for the DVD set?

Jeff


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I did. Only photos though, since I really wasn't going to enter them at first, but then decided what the heck..go with it..lol next years entry will be bigger and better...especially after I see what everyone else did on the videos.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I did! This is my first year entering into the DVD. I can't wait for them to arrive! I love looking at everyone else's displays.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was sure you did.
Didn't you post it on MOM?

Jeff


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I did


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lotus said:


> I did


 Waht category are you in?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yard Haunt Disc # 1

Group 2


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, You've submitted before or is the first time?

Jeff


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

First was going to submit last year but was to busy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great!
So are in the contest or did you opt. out?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Im in it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish you luck


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I wish you luck


 :ninja: :jol:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hella said:


> I did. Only photos though, since I really wasn't going to enter them at first, but then decided what the heck..go with it..lol next years entry will be bigger and better...especially after I see what everyone else did on the videos.


Same here, just pics. 
I just ordered my set of dvds the other day and I can't wait till they get here! Watching these will be an all day event


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Same here, just pics.
> I just ordered my set of dvds the other day and I can't wait till they get here! Watching these will be an all day event


All day!?! With 8 Discs worth of stuff, I imagine it'll be more than an all-day event for me. I'll probably stretch it out over a week, watching about one disc each evening after work. Ok, maybe two discs an evening.

I was going to opt out of the contests, but I decided "what the hell, why not?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ZF wrote -I was going to opt out of the contests, but I decided "what the hell, why not?"

I agree, the prizes are pretty cool, even if you don't win first!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I ordered a set for the first time last year and really enjoyed them. I'm not planning on entering a video, or ordering it this year, due to the continuing BS over the Haunt X Expo taking it over to advertise on it. The whole Golden Bucky advertising bit just leaves a bad taste in my mouth, and I don't want any part of it. Because of all the nonsense, now you have to choose between the subsidized commercial DVDs, or the few dollars more expensive ones without the ads. That's supposed to quell the controversy, but it doesn't take into account that it's amateurs paying for previous years DVDs that bought Propmaster the equipment to make them in the first place. The Haunt X/ Golden bucky (let's make a buck off of something that is a hobby to most of us faction) never retroactively payed into that previous investment, so I don't want to be a part of helping someone make a buck off of something that most people do for love.
Damn, this soap box is tall. lol. Climbing down now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You bring up a really good point.
I was real peeved too. I've been talking to some other folks and I may be doing the DVD's, sponsor free, next year.
I think I've got a deal worked out for replicating ( just like the ones you by in a store ). You can fit twice as much on one disc, so the cost goes down even lower.
We'll see how things go.

Jeff


----------

